# Candied Pumpkin?



## Piccolina (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am wondering if anyone has a recipe for candied pumpkin? I have come across this ingredient in some of my Italian cookbooks but have never seen it in the shops before.

Thanks so much for any help


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Jessica - 
Here's a recipe from a woman named Melinda Lee, who has a cooking radio show in my area. She always has wonderful recipes and knows a ton about food and cooking, so it's probably a good one:


*CANDIED PUMPKIN* 

SERVES ABOUT 4 

*One small pumpkin 
Shortening to grease baking pan 
3/4 cup melted margarine (I’m sure butter would be a fine substitute) 
1/3 cup, brown sugar (doesn’t specify light or dark brown sugar) 
1/4 cup, chopped preserved ginger* 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Cut the pumpkin into wedges large enough (as desired) for individual servings – do not remove the skin! Lightly grease a baking dish large enough to contain the pumpkin pieces in one layer, and place the pieces of pumpkin in it, skin side down. 

In a saucepan, over low heat, cook together the margarine (or butter), brown sugar and ginger just until the sugar has dissolved. Ladle this mixture over the pumpkin in the baking dish. 

Cover the baking dish, and bake in preheated oven until the pumpkin pieces are tender – about 1 hour. [P.S. You may substitute any winter (hard shell) squash of your choice for the pumpkin.]


----------



## marmalady (Jul 26, 2005)

I have a feeling that if it's an Italian recipe you're looking at, the 'candied' pumpkin (aka any winter squash) is something like the 'candied citron' or candied orange/lemon peels.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe Jkath! It looks delicious, I'm a big pumpkin fan, and always looking for new recipes (sweet or savoury). 

Marmalady is right though, and it's my fault for not being more specific as to what type of candied pumpkin, but I tend to think that it (never seen it before) must be something akin to candied peel.


----------

